# 1 of my fish has disappeared..........



## emzamy (Jul 18, 2010)

1 of my platys has completely disappeared , i've checked inside the filter and its not there-any ideas? 
I have a 61 litre tropical tank and have:
6 Silver tip tetras
9 Platys (2 fry-5 days old)
2 Tiger Barbs
3 Cherry Barbs
7 Neon Tetras
1 Plec. 
2 frogs.

I'm really confused 
Thanks, Emma


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

num num num.... your fish got a snack from a dead fish. barbs and the pleco will take a body apart in no time if you look hard enough u may find a skeleton around. other scenario is it jumped out of the tank or if you have an ornament it may have found a hole.


----------



## emzamy (Jul 18, 2010)

I've taken all my ornaments out and its no where to be seen  Poor fish-it was fine last night-darting about as usual! How strange!! She was pregnant too-due anyday now i think. What a shame


----------



## lookralphsbak (Jun 16, 2009)

This happened twice. 2 chinese algae eaters went missing, 2 separate times. First one I couldn't find it, found it like a week or two later on the floor, dried up... Jumped out of the tank 

2nd one, ****************ing thing disappeared didn't find it until I cleaned the filter and saw pieces of bones.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Maybe it jumped out. Look around the tank.


----------



## emzamy (Jul 18, 2010)

Just found it, my cat had it . I can only assume it jumped out the tank as there is a large gap at the back of the lid where the wires and tubes sit. I have a condensation cover in there but it wasn't pushed right back so i think it flipped out and the cat found it-i thought it was unusual to see her behind the tank unit this morning .:?
Thanks everyone for your help


----------



## Black Orchid (Sep 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear about you mia fish found dead. The same thing just happened to me. I was missing my male dalmation molly. I really liked that fish. He was mia in a tank with a betta. I thought maybe they got into it and the snails finished him off. About a week later I saw my dog licking somthing on the floor, walked over to this thing on the floor, picked it up and low and behold it was a dried up, but kind of soggy from my dog licking it fish. I screamed and dropped it of course. At least I know where he is and I assume he jumped out but not sure how. He had a good life while he was alive although kind of short. Unfortunately these things happen.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Darn, another floor loving fish.


----------



## ThatDude (Jul 10, 2010)

Tetra's love to jump. Had a neon tetra jump out while my cat was staring at the tank and he became a snack before i could get to her.


----------



## llogan (Apr 5, 2010)

i lost a platy this way as well, about 2 weeks before we moved house, no sign of bones of her on the floor, she had just re-absorbed fry and wasn't feeling very well, so next morning i woke up she was gone, and i still haven't figured out where she went to this day lol


----------

